# SSHD won't start if using wireless

## mnajem

Hi,

Most of the time I use my wired card (eth0) for work. Now that if I chose to use wireless card on eth1, starting SSHD will shows;

sshd will only start if eth0 is activated.

How to make sure it will work for both interfaces?

----------

## DawgG

adjust the  ListenAddress-parameter in /etc/ssh/sshd_config 

```
man sshd_config
```

.

also, sshd will refuse to start if no address is available.

GGOD LUCK!

----------

